
Ask HN: Good blogs for junior developers? - soneca
Hey HN,<p>I am looking for interesting content aimed at junior software developers. I am thinking about, career advice, sharing experience, professional tips, education guidance. Not exactly tutorials and courses.<p>I am a junior developer myself, but I also started to blog about my experience (rodrigohgpontes.github.io). It would be great to exchange some ideas with people in the same space. I just couldn&#x27;t find any.<p>thanks!
======
itamarst
Self-promotion: I started a blog to talk about all the skills that aren't "how
to code a thing in language X" or "how to use framework Y". Things like
productivity skills, conceptual skills, career advice and the like, that
experienced engineers often take for granted and are harder to explain.

You can find it at
[https://codewithoutrules.com](https://codewithoutrules.com)

~~~
soneca
Awesome! A lot of content! And judging by the post titles, a lot of
interesting stuff!

